
STOP using secure texts for passwords by default - dameyawn
god dammit you guys. phone apps - you&#x27;re the worst here. no one is ever looking at my phone. and websites, i&#x27;m generally the ONLY PERSON LOOKING AT MY SCREEN.<p>can we please stop this nonsense of showing little dots by default for passwords and making us type complex passwords over and over b&#x2F;c we can&#x27;t confirm what we typed?<p>thanks.<p>of course, put a checkbox or something to hide it. all is well.
======
setra
I have people looking over my shoulder all the time. Better to not even show
dots. Perhaps if I was just by myself all the time I would have a different
opinion.

